# Who has MINIBOW 2.5Gallon??



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

What is the correct water level for this tank?
Also, how often should water be changed?

I currently do 50% 2 times per week.

Is this enough changes?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

are you using the filter?


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a minibow 1 (did not like at all) w filter in an filled it close to the water return to help break up the current it created


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, using the filter.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one but I don't use the filter. I do 100% changes every few days.

It is possible to cycle a filtered 2.5 if you want to, otherwise I would follow the instructions given here:



http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758


----------



## jamm (Apr 13, 2011)

I used them 2 years ago when i actively kept betta's. I liked them after I baffled the filter. They were small, easy to clean and they looked nice. I might be getting the minibow 5.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

If the current from the filer outflow is too strong you can raise it up close to the outflow


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I had one. Cycling 2.5 gallons, regardless of the type of tank, is quite a challenge. I don't recommend it. The rule of thumb for 2.5 gals seems to be one 50% and a 100% every week. (So... two water changes every week. 50% halfway through and 100% at the end of the week). Water level doesn't really matter but just leave a half inch to an inch gap for your betta to come up for air.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Our old minibow1 filled


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

You should be doing 1 100% and 1 50% for a total of 2 water changes per week. This is the ideal for that size tank; I've always been able to keep the params down when I used that schedule. 

A word of advice for the minibow, find something to cover the filter pad so no light hits it. Otherwise it is really prone to algae and it gets really annoying to clean up.


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

kyle89 said:


> Our old minibow1 filled


I fill mine right up to the bottom of the black casing.
Is this too high??


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> You should be doing 1 100% and 1 50% for a total of 2 water changes per week. This is the ideal for that size tank; I've always been able to keep the params down when I used that schedule.
> 
> A word of advice for the minibow, find something to cover the filter pad so no light hits it. Otherwise it is really prone to algae and it gets really annoying to clean up.


I only do 2 50% changes per week.
So, that's not enough?


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like to make sure there is an inch for air space. I dont think this picture was before i filled it up right bellow the outflow


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would say that's way too much gravel and not enough water. You're essentially turning a 2.5 gallon into a 1 gallon, if even.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

copied from the link I gave you:

1-4gal with a filter
Twice weekly-1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum or stir and dip method.
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.

I would take out half the gravel and fill it to the bottom of the black rim.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's only a 1 gallon minibow that we returned to get a 5 gallon tank with filter. One of them learning after doing experience


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

kyle89 said:


> That's only a 1 gallon minibow that we returned to get a 5 gallon tank with filter. One of them learning after doing experience


Even worse. There is probably less than half a gallon of water in there...


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

He was only in it for a night until we got out to Walmart


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

kyle89 said:


> He was only in it for a night until we got out to Walmart


oops, sorry, I thought you were the original poster.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol its all good. I actually returned it and told them i didnt like it and got a 5 gallon for the same price


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Minibow2.5 filled to the bottom of the black lid ring


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I have the 2.5 bow but I don't use the power filter. I use a sponge filter, change 50% water once a week.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

waterdog said:


> I have the 2.5 bow but I don't use the power filter. I use a sponge filter, change 50% water once a week.


Yes but yours, like mine, is cycled .


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

slug61 said:


> I only do 2 50% changes per week.
> So, that's not enough?


Yes it's enough, since you are using the filter. Make sure you clean the substrate during one of your water changes. Plants also help maintain good water quality in a tank this size. Don't fret about cycling. It will happen on it's own. I fill mine to the output and a hair more. I also have an additional piece of fluval sponge over the filter pad for more surface area for my bacteria and to slow down the water output.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I love my live plants even in a 2.5 :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have this tank too, I hated how much surface space the filter took up, so I switched it out for a different filter.









The beauty with this one is that if it ever becomes too much for the bettas, I can regulate it with an airline valve.


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes it's enough, since you are using the filter. 

I was just told by someone else that this is NOT enough water changes.

I am very confused.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I have this tank too, I hated how much surface space the filter took up, so I switched it out for a different filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this filter for my hospital/quarantine tank and I love it!


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*mini bow questions*

hey noticed this thread about the mini bow. I have the 2.5 and just wondering does your filter make a loud humming noise? is that normal? I fixed the current by covering the filter with the foot part of a panty hose. Also is there an alternate lightbulb i can use that isn't so bright? It causes an uncomfortable glare. The minute i plugged it in my betta went crazy even hit the tank.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

bserrano2 said:


> The minute i plugged it in my betta went crazy even hit the tank.


You know how it hurts your eyes when someone turns all of the lights on after total or near total darkness? That's what happened to your betta, unlike us, they can't really close their eyes or squint till their eyes adjust, so they panic. The best thing to do here would be turning on a less direct, but nearby light, and letting his eyes adjust before turning on the tank light. 

PS "Blackwater" would help immensely here, bettas are a low-light fish.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*blackwater?*



Skyewillow said:


> PS "Blackwater" would help immensely here, bettas are a low-light fish.


I figured thats what happened, so i removed the light bulb and just have him with the light from my room. I was just wondering if there was a less intense bulb for that tank or if just having him chill with lights on when im in the room is ok?

I know they're low light fish but what is blackwater?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

water with tannins from driftwood, oak leaves, or Indian Almond leaves. It looks like tea if you let it get too dark. But it's their natural habitat.










Ambient light from the room should be sufficient, and more comfortable.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> water with tannins from driftwood, oak leaves, or Indian Almond leaves. It looks like tea if you let it get too dark. But it's their natural habitat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh interesting. Thank you!! Much appreciated.


----------



## slug61 (Feb 26, 2013)

bserrano2 said:


> hey noticed this thread about the mini bow. I have the 2.5 and just wondering does your filter make a loud humming noise? is that normal?


Yes, mine hums, but not loud at all.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

slug61 said:


> Yes it's enough, since you are using the filter.
> 
> I was just told by someone else that this is NOT enough water changes.
> 
> I am very confused.


Go here if you haven't already. She is the master. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have found my 2.5 minibow VERY prone to algae. I'm going to shut it down & have on hand as a QT tank.

My filter housing is filled w/ baby ramshorn snails, as well. I'm not complaining, I just want them for food for the fish + cleanup crew. I put the filter in the 29 gallon and all the baby snails went into that tank. I changed the filter. Not too lang after, more babies! I don't want to kill the babies when I shut the tank down, but I don't know how to get them all out. I can put the filter housing in a mild chlorine dip, but I hate to waste good snails.


----------

